# Anyone Got a Wheatbag?



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello! Has anyone got a wheatbag?? If you have, where did you get it from please!!! On advise of acu so am trying to get one from somewhere!!!!!

Kate
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I have two wheatbags. Boots may sell them or your local health food shop...I've seen them in pound shops too.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Tried H&B and they dont do them, so am now searching on boots!!!

Ta hun.

How you doing


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

at the risk of sounding totally stupid   whats a wheatbag?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

lol   maz

A wheatbag is a cloth bag with wheat in it that you chuck in the microwave. The wheat heats up and you use it like a hot water bottle.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhh, my mums got a teddy with one of them in (might pinch it off her) 

cheers vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun! Its bascially like a hot water bottle, you stick it in the microwave for a few seconds to heat it up, or in the feezer to cool it down, and put it wherever you need it. I have been told to put it on my stomach and kidneys, to warm them up.

Dont worry, before thursday I didnt know either!! I even asked "whats in it then"!?!?!? ER DUH KATE!
xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

kate, i dont feel so silly now


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah you can always count on me to make you feel better!! If its embarassing or stupid, or both, Im your girl!
x
x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kate

I will IM you!!

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

woolworths,wilkinsons,argos??


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

kate

i have sent the email for you  

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI hun

I got mine £2.90 from Bodycare. Dont know if you have one in ur area??
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun I have had a look on Yell and I cant even find anything called bodycare?? 

I think Em has sored one out for me, but Im not sure how much it is!!

xxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

ebay have got them for sale i got one for a fiver in total


i get everything from there ha

love tara


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya, poundstretchers sell wheatbags £2-£3 i think.

Kay


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies- when do you use this hot water bottle business- during stimming? I have heard not to do it after EC- some advice pls just wonder if I should be sitting here with one now!! 
Thanks L x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

a word of caution...

last year we had an infestation of tiny little bugs in our bedroom, couldnt work out what they were but every day we'd find them on the windowsill, like weeny beetles..we'd hoover em up, more would re-appear. started to find them  in the carpet,then climbing up the side of the bed yuk ... there seemed to be an army slowly marching across the bedroom. after a few days of this i started a deep clean, made my way round the bedroom, going thru every drawer. suddenly in a chest of drawers there seemed to be a cluster of them. i went into the next drawer down, even more....got to the bottom drawer and AHA, hundreds of them, crawling from yes you guessed it MY WHEATBAG!!  presume some sort of wheatbugs that came to life cos of certain climate conditions, the heat of the summer maybe..i'd had the bag for at least 3 years but hadnt used it for ages,but something triggered it, you'd think the microwave would have zapped anything living   
anyway its put me right off wheatbags 

kj x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh my god I dont think I could handle lots of bugs!!!!

JJ1, been told to use this during d/r to keep uterus warm.. will ask a bit more on friday when I go.

Bugs?


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

No probs , have mailed ya if u want me to pick one up 4 u!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Got my gorgeous wheatbag in the post today, thanks to emily and her friend!! Its lovely!!!

Was wondering if anyone has theirs with lavender in and if thats safe to use??

Kate
xx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

oh my god kj thats gross   im guna keep an eye on my wheatbag and watch for any life hahaha

love tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im all sorted now thanks!!! Its has organic dried lavender in it, not lavender oil so its all safe and ready to use. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Mines got lavender in too so its ok!

Cant believe the bug story. I think i'll throw mine if the tx works!!!  I mean 'when' the tx works!!

x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Same here hun!!! I had mine in bed last night and I kept getting a paranoid itch!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

typical!!!! 
i ordered mine from avon yesterday, a nice big tartan waterbottle type with a pocket on the front with a teddy in it! 
i am really glad it smells of lavender because when any of us are really down my great grandma 'visits', we can always tell when shes here because we smell lavender  

BUT bugs?   omg, help!

should i set up a poll asking how many people have wheat bags with and without bugs?
i think i might!!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah go for it maz!!! Althought if its more with bugs then Im not sure I want to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

ok, ive opened up a poll

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70463.new#new

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

come on ladies, weve only got 1 vote!  

 maz


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

nasty pants!

<puts big spider under your pillow and runs away laughing mwahahahahahaha >


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Heheheh!! like that poll!!!!!

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya

I just wanted to say i got my wheatbag from the same lovely lady as kate did

I have had mine for 3 years and my mil also has one and neither of us have had creepy crawlies

Emxx


----------

